# OTI Swap Meet and Get Together 5-19-12



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Well it's that time again... Time for another meeting of the "minds". All you DFW guys, and everyone else close enough to make the trip head to the OTI shop on Saturday May 19th. I will provide adult beverages, coolers and ice for your beverages, the grill will be fired up, and plenty of new and used gear on display. Last time we were overserved with some of the best dove, tuna, and pork tenderloin that I have ever had by the grillmaster, Mark. I'm sure he hated getting stuck cooking, but I'm sure hoping he can make it back out!

Please bring your gently used gear to sell or trade. You can bring it to the shop anytime between now and then and I will photograph it and keep it on display for all those who come by. If not that, then please take your own photos and post them as a reply to this thread so people can see your wares in advance. I will have a smattering of brand new OTI Prototypes, reels from Okuma, Shimano, Daiwa, and Canyon. I will also build up a few custom rods for the show.

Last time we had a decent turnout, but this time I'm hoping to at least double the participation. We will be handing out door prizes and will have a drawing where someone will win a free Fathom Blade jigging rod.

To sum it up, come on out for a good time, good food, and great people. Bring your beverages of choice, any food you'd like to grill, gear you'd like to show off or sell, and custom rods you'd like to show off or sale.

Hope to see you all out there!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

nice got BUNCH of excess gear to thin out....Thanks Bryce


----------

